# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS > سوال: دانلود نسخه جدید extjs

## Ebrahim11

سلام
کسی نسخه آخر یا بالاتر از ورژن 6.5 رو داره ، ممنون میشم برای دانلود بزارید یا نحوه دانلود اط سایتش رو یاد بدید.


باسپاس

----------

